# Can i have two passkey's on one username?



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys so i currently fold for ocn but have been wanting to switch over to TPU  Well i fold in the team competion on a team at OCN on my q6600 therefore i don't fold any other smp clients, and just fold on my 8800gts. 

Now i have a core i3 330m that can score about 3k ppd and another core 2 duo here lappy that i could configure right now for TPU but the thing is i can't use that same passkey that im using on the q6600 or the team competition won't work. I'll eventually drop out of the team competition and configure the q6600 to fold for TPU but we finally just got a strong team going over there and i hate to just drop them on their butt again looking for a replacement like we did all Novemember.

So my question is, can i request a new passkey from stanford using a different e-mail address, configure the i3 and c2d with the new passkey my same username Josh154 and have the points going to tpu? And this won't mess up anything correct?

Oh and one more question, can i not add the -smp flag and get through the 10 work units faster to get my bonus points then add the -smp flag?

P.S. I've got another 8800gts coming in the mail this week too so i'll have 12k ppd from my 8800gts's plus the i3 and c2d going to TPU for now and then the q6600 later


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2010)

no and no


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

So i would need to create a new username and request a passkey for that username for folding over here at TPU and then just do my regular 10 smp work units to get my bonus points?

So then i would just have my q6600 on my current username Josh154 folding in the team comp over at ocn.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2010)

yep.  Passkey is tied to the username, not e-mail.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

So basically it's either all or nothing  I don't really want to create a new user name but whatever it takes i guess.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 6, 2010)

Use *Josh154TPU* for your username. Then you can have the 2nd passkey.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Use *Josh154TPU* for your username. Then you can have the 2nd passkey.



That's a great idea! Ill get these clients configured right now


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

Got one 8800gts folding for TPU, a core i3 330m, and a c2d in a laptop. Second 8800gts should be here soon and then later ill switch the q6600 over


----------

